# problème d'installation d'ubuntu...



## troudball (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous :
Voici ma configue :
Bi-processeur G4 2x867Mhz
RAM = 3x256Mo
IDE1 : master : 1 Disque dur sous OS X.3.8 (mac OS étendu journalisé)
           Slave : 1 Disque dur (mac OS étendu journalisé)
IDE2 : master : 1 Disque dur (mac OS étendu journalisé)
           Slave : Combo lecteur DVD/graveur CD

Mon sistème X.3.8 marche sans problème : j'ai mis le CD d'installe d'ubuntu 5.04 (puis 5.10) et relancé en maintenant la touche "C"... or je n'ai qu'un écran violet qui apparait???? 

En appuyant sur "alt" au démarrage, j'ai bien les différents disques bootables, y compris le disque d'installation ubuntu 5.10, ceci étant dit, quand je le sélectionne, 2 choses se passent : soit je retrouve l'écran violet dont je parlais dans mes autres messages, soit j'ai de nouveau la selection des disques bootable cette fois-ci avec une sorte de barre de chargement bleu dessous (qui ne bouge pas!) et l'icone du CD linux apparait comme pixélisé, comme s'il semblait avoir de la poussière dessus (je sais, c'est étrange...). Je précise que j'ai essayé avec le CD ubuntu 5.04 et 5.10 et le résultat est le meme (j'ai meme essayé fait plusieurs masterisation). J'ai aussi par mesure de précaution essayé de réinstaller Mac OSX.4 sur une partition et tout a fonctionné parfaitement ce qui semble attester que mon lecteur combo fonctionne parfaitement...

Pouvez-vous m'aider?
Merci d'avance!
A+


----------



## FjRond (13 Janvier 2006)

J'avoue que tout cela me dépasse. À tout hasard, avez-vous bien gravé la bonne image ISO, celle pour PowerPC (PPC) ?
Si vous essayez le LiveCD d'Ubuntu (PPC), qu'est-ce que ça donne?

D'autre part, avez-vous une partition formatée en espace libre ? Car Ubuntu ne s'installera pas sur une partition HFS+.


----------



## Bilbo (13 Janvier 2006)

J'ai aussi un bipro 867 et mon Ubuntu tourne comme une horloge. Débranche tous les périphériques ésotériques et ré-essaye.

À+


----------



## troudball (16 Janvier 2006)

bonjour à tous,
Ce week-end j'ai remis (sur l'IDE2) le lecteur combo en master et le disque dur en slave et là.... Tout a fonctionné sans problème, j'ai pu avoir accès à l'installer d'ubuntu : le problème venait donc de là, maintenant à savoir pourquoi çà ne marchait pas avec le DD en master, c'est une qutre question !!! 

En fait, le vrai problème que j'ai maintenant, c'est mon bootage : plantage sur plantage, yaboot ne reconnait que "Linux" et "old" et régulièrement, en démarrant en appuyant sur "Alt" je ne vois pas mon IDE2, d'autre fois encore, je choisis un OSX et là, j'ai la console qui m'écrit "panic,...etc...", j'ai meme du à un moment rouvrir mon mac pour déconnecter le disque linux afin de pouvoir rebooter sur un os X par défault, bref, il semble que quelque chose ne tourne pas rond et cette fois, çà semble plus etre un problème Software...

Avez-vous eu vous aussi ce problème?
Merci d'avance
a+


----------



## troudball (17 Janvier 2006)

Hier soir j'ai encore souffert devant ma machine...ceci étant, le problème est clairement  identifié : la reconnaissance complètement aléatoire de l'IDE2 au démarrage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





vu le caractère complètement aléatoire du problème , je commence à repenser que çà pourrait etre un problème hardware... J'ai vérifié 1000 fois le cablage et tout est bien plugué!
des fois il suffit que j'ouvre et que je referme pour revoir l'IDE2 au démarrage... Mais comment résoudre ce problème? est-ce un mauvais contact de la carte mère? comment identifier clairement d'ou peut venir le problème, j'ai installé récemment de nouvelles cartes PCI et je flaire que le problème vient de là... mais j'en ai besoin, j'ai pas envie de les enlever... çà m'agace fortement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## Bilbo (17 Janvier 2006)

troudball a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas envie de les enlever... çà m'agace fortement


Que ça t'agace ou non importe peu, fais le pour valider le diagnostic. Une fois le problème identifié on s'attachera à le résoudre.

À+


----------



## troudball (17 Janvier 2006)

Non, je voulais dire que ce qui m'agace c'est d'avoir un problème de faux-contact, j'aurais préféré que ce soit un problème software... Surtout le problème que j'ai, je me rends compte qu'il est récurrent, depuis que j'ai mon mac, j'ai passé beaucoup de trop de temps à mettre le nez dedans, çà a commencé à la sortie du carton, le bouton d'allumage en façade ne fonctionne que si je presse fort sur la partie supérieur du bouton... puis il y a an, il ne voulait plus s'allumer, je l'ai démonté de A à Z sans trouver le moindre problème, je l'ai remonté et tout a refonctionné... aujourd'hui j'ajoute une carte FW800, çà marche deux fois et puis maintenant  çà reconnait l'IDE2 quand çà lui plait ... c'est çà qui est agaçant... :sleep: 
Si j'enlève toutes mes cartes PCI, l'IDE2 est reconnu mais bon...

A+


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2006)

Bon, j'ai un problème du même ordre.
J'ai installé Kubuntu, sur mon G4 Quicksilver 867, sur un espace libre sur mon disque en maître sur lequel est aussi installé Mac OS X, mais pour ça, j'ai dû retirer ma carte Pci Ultra Ide Raid 133 Mac Acard, qui me sert pour mon DD supplémentaire, sinon l'installation ne se poursuivait pas au moment de la reconnaissance du matériel.
Après avoir installé Kubuntu, j'ai remis ma carte en espérant la faire reconnaître, ou ignorer si elle n'est pas compatible.
Le problème c'est que le démarrage de Kubuntu en reste là :





Je ne sais pas comment faire, car je me vois mal retirer ma carte chaque fois que je veux démarrer sur Kubuntu !


----------



## Macbasse (22 Janvier 2006)

Oui effectivement, j'ai eu ce problème là sur un G4 2x500 avec une carte Ultra 133 Acard. Visiblement Ubuntu ne sait pas gérer ce type de matériel.
Il doit tout de même y avoir moyen de fouiller la chose, mais ça sort de mes compétences.  

A+


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2006)

En fait, avec Kubuntu-live, ça marchait puisqu'il l'ignorait au moment de la détection du matériel, il la cataloguait comme matériel inconnu et la zappait, ce que ne fait pas Kubuntu une fois installé.
Je n'ose pas retirer la carte le temps de démarrer Kubuntu et la remettre à chaud pour qu'il l'ignore. :sick:


----------



## troudball (23 Janvier 2006)

non, en fait en ce qui me concerne, si j'entrouvre mon Mac,  meme avec toutes les cartes PCI (FW800, USB2.0, PCI SATA), tout fonctionne parfaitement (tous sustèmes confondus : Ubuntu ou OSX), si je referme le mac, mon IDE2 n'est plus reconnu... quelle connerire ce truc, je suis sure que c'est un problème d'origine...


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2006)

troudball a dit:
			
		

> non, en fait en ce qui me concerne, si j'entrouvre mon Mac,  meme avec toutes les cartes PCI (FW800, USB2.0, PCI SATA), tout fonctionne parfaitement (tous sustèmes confondus : Ubuntu ou OSX), si je referme le mac, mon IDE2 n'est plus reconnu... quelle connerire ce truc, je suis sure que c'est un problème d'origine...




Tu as essayé une autre nappe ?


----------



## troudball (24 Janvier 2006)

non, c'est ce que je vais faire mais la nappe d'origine est tellement bien mise...


----------



## troudball (3 Mars 2006)

c'était bien la nappe qui était défectueuse...  

[Résolu!!!]

A+ et merci vos aides


----------

